# Do tar heels "grow out"?



## Gunnarsmum (Jul 4, 2008)

Gunner had some really dark tar heels when he first came home and now they are significantly faded to the point of almost being gone. He just turned 11 weeks on Friday..


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Yes, they can fade as the dog grows. As an adult you may still see some traces of them but they can fade as yout up grows.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: AmaruqYes, they can fade as the dog grows. As an adult you may still see some traces of them but they can fade as yout up grows.


Especially if the dog is black and tan rather than a Bi-color.


----------



## jake (Sep 11, 2004)

Jake has tar heels and penciling and both seem to be a lot lighter in the summer coat.His reddish legs also seem to go more tan in summer.


----------

